

My granny is a programmer - bra-ket
http://blog.progopedia.com/2012/jun/06/my-granny-programmer/

======
jeza
This doesn't surprise me. In Europe it's not uncommon to find women in
computer science or engineering. In the US it's not unheard of. In Australia
it's extremely rare and most of those that you do find were born overseas.

~~~
arocks
In India, you will find an equal number of women and men in computer science
engineering. There is no stigma associated with being a programmer either (It
was never extremely uncool).

In practice, I have found that there are women who are as good as men when it
comes to programming. I strongly believe that women don't have any inherent
disadvantage. It is just social conditioning.

~~~
L4mppu
Please tell me more.

~~~
arocks
Will be happy to answer any specific questions :)

------
readme
Afaik, gender equality was much better in the USSR than it is today in the US.

~~~
jiggy2011
To be fair you might expect that, if you have a command economy you can say
"how can we get more women in IT?" and answer with "Take women out of nursing
and put them in IT".

~~~
mich41
You can't do this and expect them to be competent IT workers.

You couldn't do this 50 years ago and you can't today.

~~~
jiggy2011
This is the USSR , you don't care about that. If they don't work fast enough
you can "incentivise" them.

------
StefanKarpinski
She also looks like a total badass.

